# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Гомеопатия

## Raja Kumari dasi

Также "я как главный гомеопат Минздрава Казахстана" производит в окружении уважаемых профессий (будем надеяться,  это специальности по диплому мед. ВУЗа) странное впечатление : 




> _Врач-иммунолог Марина Таргакова о прививках:
> _
> Я как иммунолог, 
> как *главный гомеопат* Минздрава Казахстана, 
> как аллерголог, 
> 
> говорю вам: "Не делайте прививок!"
> 
> Но только справьтесь со своим страхом, потому как, если вы боитесь, идите и сделайте прививки, иначе своим психозом вы доведете ребенка и себя! Потому что *у вас нет веры*.


Почитаем о гомеопатии:  

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93...82%D0%B8%D1%8F : 




> Теоретическое обоснование гомеопатического принципа не соответствует научным представлениям о функционировании здорового и больного организма, а осуществлённые клинические испытания гомеопатических препаратов не выявили различий между гомеопатическим лекарством и *плацебо*





> Комитет по науке и технологии британского Парламента в феврале 2010 года издал 275-страничный документ о проверке доказательной базы гомеопатии.[10] Согласно выводам Комитета, государственная медицинская страховка не должна покрывать гомеопатическое лечение, потому что «систематическая оценка и мета-анализ окончательно демонстрируют, что гомеопатические продукты работают не лучше *плацебо*».





> В 1995 году первый заместитель министра Министерства здравоохранения и медицинской промышленности РФ А. Д. Царегородцев издал приказ № 335 от 29.11.1995 «Об использовании метода гомеопатии в практическом здравоохранении», которым давалось разрешение на использование метода гомеопатии в здравоохранении РФ и вводилась нормативная документация, регламентирующую «деятельность врача, использующего метод гомеопатии». Целью приказа было объявлено «дальнейшее совершенствования исследования метода гомеопатии в Российской Федерации». Приказ, тем не менее, не вносил изменения в номенклатуру медицинских специальностей. Согласно приказу, «врач, использующий гомеопатический метод», — это специалист с высшим медицинским образованием по специальности «лечебное дело», «педиатрия» или «стоматология», прошедший обучение в области гомеопатии и имеющий соответствующее удостоверение государственного образца.
> 
> К концу 2000 годов позиция Минздрава РФ по отношению к гомеопатии сменилась на более сдержанную. Были ликвидированы «Координационный совет по гомеопатии» и «Федеральный научный клинико-экспериментальный центр традиционных методов диагностики и лечения», в составе которого функционировал «Институт натуротерапии и гомеопатии». Официальный статус гомеопатии по прежнему остается недостаточно определенным: так гомеопатия отсутствует в Номенклатуре медицинских специальностей, в Общероссийском классификаторе занятий применение гомеопатических методов отнесено к обязанностям *среднего медицинского персонала, в Государственном реестре профессий рабочих и должностей служащих профессия «гомеопат» не значится*. 
> 
> По оценкам некоторых исследователей, в настоящий момент Минздрав РФ занимает индифферентную позицию по вопросу о развитии гомеопатического метода и включению его в процессы модернизации российского здравоохранения





> Эффективность гомеопатии стали подвергать сомнению в последние годы в связи с получением результатов ряда обзоров и клинических исследований. На сайте Национального центра комплементарной и альтернативной медицины Национального института здоровья США можно прочесть, что «результаты отдельных контролируемых исследований по гомеопатии противоречивы… Трудно или невозможно привести доказательства эффективности гомеопатии при каком бы то ни было заболевании».





> Управление контроля качества продуктов и лекарств (США) не одобрило применение гомеопатических препаратов в ветеринарной практике. - (животные невнушаемы)





> Существует точка зрения, согласно которой гомеопатия требует от пациента наличия обязательной *веры* в положительный исход.





> Профессор О. Прокоп, директор Института судебной медицины (ГДР), в 1971 году возникающее временное облегчение у пациента вследствие использования гомеопатических средств объяснял оккультным действием

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Я могу лично засвидетельствовать эффективность гомеопатии на своей семье и семьях своих знакомых. Причем иногда гомеопатическое лечение проводилось после того, как было после консультаций с врачами безрезультатно испробовано современное аллопатическое лечение. Гомеопатия излечила болезнь, которая не лечилась другими методами. 
Причем, большей частью гомеопатией мы лечим детей, так что тут не стоит вопрос веры. Ребенку все равно, даст ему мама таблетку или водичку с ложечки. Но почему-то именно водичка чаще всего срабатывает.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А я лично могу засвидетельствовать потерю времени на гомеопатию при болезни, при которой надо обращаться к настоящим специалистам, а не к средневековым методикам.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но почему-то именно водичка чаще всего срабатывает.


Вот именно поэтому методы гомеопатии являются недоказуемыми: не имеют под собой никаких научных основ, ни аюрведических, ни современных научных.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Ребенку все равно, даст ему мама таблетку или водичку с ложечки.


Ребенку может передаваться отношение мамы ) 
Это и есть оккультизм (нечто необъяснимо-потусторонее, перед чем разум пасует) чистой воды, во всех смыслах. 

Плюс тот самый эффект плацебо, о котором и идет речь (в тех случаях, когда пробовали измерять эффективность на группах - результаты гомеопатии не выше эффекта плацебо).

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Дорогие преданные,
а я лично могу засвидетельствовать полную эффективность и гомеопатических препаратов, и лекарственных препаратов натурального происхождения (травы, экстракты), и лекарственных препаратов полусинтетического происхождения, и лекарственных препаратов чисто синтетических. Имею обширный опыт применения всего спектра указанных типов лекарств, и мой доктор тоже назначает мне как гомеопатию, так и сугубо "химические" лекарства, если того требует мое состояние здоровья.  

*Всему свое место и время.* Преданных, которые стремятся выделить какой-то один тип лекарств, а другой принизить, нельзя отнести к вполне разумным и здравомыслящим людям. Потому что одни будут фанатами гомеопатии, а другие фанатами химии. А третьи - фанатами фитотерапии, и т.д. Это не есть адекватность *IMHO*. Все эти типы и виды лекарств хороши, когда того требует лечение. Более того, имеет место быть дело вкуса. Один специалист лечит тем, другой - тем. Один пациент предпочитает то, другой - то, третий - еще что-то. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> К научным представлениям можно отнести либо Аюрведические, либо современные научные.


Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на ортодоксальных ученых, которые причисляют Аюрведу к науке. Мне было бы очень интересно почитать, по моему невежеству я пропустил.




> Хотя большинство находится на таком уровне, что им главное чтобы помогало, а углубляться в суть... зачем это.


Да, да... Не все способны находиться на таком высоком уровне, как опытные и знающие преданные, которые свободны от кармических пут, да при этом еще и являются специалистами в материальных науках. Что есть, то есть  :pandit:   :biggrin1:

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада был согласен использовать гомеопатическое лекарство и упоминал об относительных достоинствах аюрведических и гомеопатических лекарственных средств.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Шрила Прабхупада был согласен использовать гомеопатическое лекарство и упоминал об относительных достоинствах аюрведических и гомеопатических лекарственных средств.


Кстати да! Он не выделял что-то одно, если я не ошибаюсь. Не говорил нигде, что только аюрведические лекарства можно применять, или что только гомеопатические. Если верно помню, то он и против "западных", синтетических лекарств никогда не выступал. 

Кстати, согласно той же википедии (коли уже на нее стали ссылаться) ортодоксальная медицина относит к так называемой альтернативной, или нетрадиционной медицине что аюрведическую систему, что гомеопатию:




> Аюрве?да (от санскр. ??? «?yu» — «значение жизни», «принцип жизни», или «длинная жизнь» и ??? «veda» — знание) — традиционная система индийской медицины, _одна из разновидностей альтернативной медицины_.





> Нетрадиционная медицина — собирательное название методов, претендующих на способность лечить (или предупреждать) болезни, эффективность и безопасность которых не была доказана научным методом[1]. *Типичными примерами являются гомеопатия*, акупунктура и натуропатия.
> 
> При этом *нетрадиционную медицину называют альтернативной*, если она применяется вместо общепринятой медицины[2].


(Выделения мои - _ВВП мл._)

Т.е. с точки зрения ортодоксальной медицины эти две дисциплины относятся к одному и тому же, сомнительному (как считают ортодоксальные доктора) направлению. А поэтому пытаться назвать одно научным, а другое - плацебо, это лишь проявление материальных привязанностей или неприязней в сердцах преданных, не более. Рага и двеша. И еще фанатизм, а также большая гордость, если не больше. Кто-то является фанатом Аюрведы, а остальные направления принижает. Кто-то является фанатом гомеопатии, а остальные направления принижает. А кто-то является фанатом аспирина и цитрамона, а все остальное считает ерундой. Все они по-своему правы.

Что же касается моего скромного опыта и мнения, выражать которое, насколько мне позволяет знание правил этого форума, не запрещено, то он (опыт) говорит о том, что и гомеопатические, и аюрведические, и чисто "химические" (синтетического происхождения) лекарственные препараты хороши, в зависимости от времени, места, обстоятельств, вида и типа заболевания, рода деятельности, а также вкусов как пациента, так и доктора. Грамотный и уважающий себя доктор, не фанат и не завистник, никогда не станет критиковать другие направления. Они его не раздражают, поскольку он не боится конкуренции. Он просто лечит теми методами и системами, в которых профи. Как и адекватный пациент, кстати, - лечится у того доктора, который ему подходит и внушает доверие. По-моему все ясно как Божий день.

В моей домашней аптечке есть как аспирин или пр. подобные препараты, так и гомеопатические драже, или аюрведические препараты или добавки. И думаю, что я явно не один такой в этом мире  :mig:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Шрила Прабхупада был согласен использовать гомеопатическое лекарство и упоминал об относительных достоинствах аюрведических и гомеопатических лекарственных средств.


Шрила Прабхупада при этом освобождает людей из мат. мира. 
На это способны те специалисты, кого здесь цитируют?  :smilies:  

("Я как иммунолог,
как главный гомеопат Минздрава Казахстана  :yu:  :biggrin1: 
как аллерголог, говорю вам: "Не делайте прививок!). 

Эту тему вырезали из темы о прививках. Я уже говорила, меня не интересует гомеопатия, меня интересует эффект тех методов, которые используют специалисты одних стран, проповедуя на языке другой страны. Уж по крайней мере россияне должны понимать, что не надо верить всем, кто говорит сейчас на русском - они даже могут не знать реалий России, что в России даже нет такой врачебной специальности ) слава Богу ) чтобы людей в заблуждении не держать.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

По личному опыту ставлю гомеопатию на второе место по эффективности после аюрведы. Интересно, что она имеет очень широкое распространение в такой прагматичной стране как Германия, которую трудно заподозрить в сентиментализме и наивной вере. Немецкие гомеопатические препараты известны во всем мире. А мнение нашей "официальной медицины" для меня значит столь же мало как и лай собак на улице. Как говорится "а судьи кто"?
Хотя по большому счету важна не система лечения, а квалификация самого специалиста, который представляет эту систему. Поэтому в руках коновала ничего не будет работать. Так же есть такое наблюдение, что тонкие люди чувствительны к тонким методам излечения, в то время как на людей не очень высокого уровня развития действуют только барсучий жир и чеснок. Но это лишь мое частное наблюдение без обширной статистики. А есть люди, которым вообще ничего не помогает, т.к. по карме им полагается тяжело болеть.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Дайте, пожалуйста, ссылку на ортодоксальных ученых, которые причисляют Аюрведу к науке. Мне было бы очень интересно почитать, по моему невежеству я пропустил.


Я не на мнение ортодоксальных ученых опираюсь. Аюрведу мы принимаем как Веду. Остальное должно быть доказано. Принципы гомеопатии недоказуемы, см. выше по той же ссылке. Преданные могут лечиться вообще чем угодно - водой, чаранамритой, прасадом, просто общением с другими преданными. Они не док-во для других групп населения. Между тем некоторые преданные позволяют себе пропагандировать обычным людям веру в гомеопатию без проповеди Кришна-бхакти. Что зачастую приводит простых людей к потере времени, когда им надо хороших врачей искать, а не воду с сахаром пить. Уж не говоря об ответственности с детскими прививками для непреданных.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Кстати, вспомнил пример про гомеопатию. Моя жена в 2001 на Говардхане споткнулась и сбила большой палец на ноге. Ноготь слез и там завелся грибок. 10 лет она пыталась его лечить всеми возможными средствами и ничего не помогало. в 2011 я был в Алмате по приглашению М.Таргаковой и она дала мне гомеопатическую мазь из своей аптеки. Через месяц моя жена забыла про грибок на пальце. Не знаю, что делать с этим позитивным опытом применения гомеопатии. Может и повезло и карма плохая закончилась? Ну и каждую зиму пьем Анаферон - лучшее антигриппозное гомеопатическое средство.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> 10 лет она пыталась его лечить  и ничего не помогало. в 2011 я был в Алмате по приглашению М.Таргаковой и она дала мне гомеопатическую мазь из своей аптеки.


У вас там нет хороших врачей? 
Она сама 10 лет (!) лечилась "всеми возможными средствами" или у хороших врачей? 
Просто известно, как у нас лечатся - сами все знаем, врачам не верим, один не помог - все плохи, в результате... 
И все равно этот случай доказывает то же самое, о чем я говорю: преданные не пример для всех групп населения и им надо быть осторожнее, советуя всем свой опыт.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

К тому же Говардхан. Может быть, это Кришна-карма и ей можно было только так вылечиться. 
Но зачем это всем пропагандировать, мифы создавать? 

Мне кажется, врачи возмутятся, если им рассказать.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> У вас там нет хороших врачей? 
> Она сама 10 лет (!) лечилась "всеми возможными средствами" или у хороших врачей? 
> Просто известно, как у нас лечатся - сами все знаем, врачам не верим, один не помог - все плохи, в результате... 
> И все равно этот случай доказывает то же самое, о чем я говорю: преданные не пример для всех групп населения и им надо быть осторожнее, советуя всем свой опыт.


На враче не написано, хороший он или плохой. К какому-то врачу она ходила, что-то он прописал - не помогло. Потому к другому ходила с тем же эффектом. А гомеопатия в данном случае сразу помогла. Вот это и запомнилось.
Я никому не советую свой опыт, просто говорю каков этот опыт. Хотя что плохого в том, чтобы делиться позитивным опытом? Понятно, что панацеи нет и даже на хороших врачей приходится много тяжелых пациентов с плохой кармой.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> К тому же Говардхан. Может быть, это Кришна-карма и ей можно было только так вылечиться. Но зачем это всем пропагандировать, мифы создавать?


Это не миф, а реальность. И это не пропаганда, а просто обмен опытом. Пропаганда - это массированная кампания на эту тему с привлечение больших ресурсов.




> Мне кажется, врачи возмутятся, если им рассказать.


Ну, пусть возмутятся. Меня тоже возмущает уровень нашей медицины. Ну что ж теперь? Пусть лечат хорошо и никто возмущаться не будет. А то две вещи уже привыкли в России делать за границей: учиться и лечиться.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> На враче не написано, хороший он или плохой.


На хороших врачах как раз и написано - к.м.н. или д.м.н.
 Сейчас еще и смотрят отзывы в инете, полно специализированных форумов. 




> К какому-то врачу она ходила, что-то он прописал - не помогло. Потому к другому ходила с тем же эффектом. А гомеопатия в данном случае сразу помогла. Вот это и запомнилось.


Всего два врача за 10 лет? Ведь это по сути не во врачах проблема, а в тогдашнем "трансцендентном" отношении к здоровью + наверное самолечение? очень жаль. Я в те годы тоже время потеряла, только наобарот, какие-то препаратики гомеопатические покупала - когда надо было на настоящих докторов выйти. 

2001 - это всего три года после 1998. Не знаю как в других ятрах, а у нас тогда многие нуждались в реабилитации в обществе. Я помню, что не до мелочей со здоровьем было. 




> Меня тоже возмущает уровень нашей медицины. Ну что ж теперь? Пусть лечат хорошо и никто возмущаться не будет. А то две вещи уже привыкли в России делать за границей: учиться и лечиться.


В Самаре превосходная медицинская школа. Я вряд ли еще когда-то буду тратить время на таинственную гомеопатию, когда все решается научно и обоснованно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я никому не советую свой опыт, просто говорю каков этот опыт. Хотя что плохого в том, чтобы делиться позитивным опытом?


Опыт преданных не приложим к непреданным. У меня только к этому моменту большие вопросы, когда те преданные, кто не учат других Кришна-бхакти (не вы) начинают "впечатлять" непреданных своим опытом.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Преданные могут вылечиться во время воспевания Маха-мантры, или например во время своего служения. Есть такие случаи, когда с началом практики бхакти сами собой исчезли астматические приступы на весеннее цветение или не возникало растяжения голеностопа, хотя оно 100% должно было быть по всем признакам. Ведь материальное тело начинает функционировать иначе в санкиртане - ну и зачем делиться своим опытом гомеопатии с теми, у кого тело не занято в служении? Где гарантия, что это именно гомеопатия помогла? А не бхакти?

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Шрила Прабхупада считал гомеопатию более достойной применения по сравнению с аллопатическими лекарственными средствами. Зачем нам мнения каких-то институтов и управлений по поводу гомеопатии?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Шрила Прабхупада считал гомеопатию более достойной применения по сравнению с аллопатическими лекарственными средствами.


Он вообще терпеть не мог лечиться )  
Но приведите его слова, было бы интересно. 

Например, знаменитую фразу, что есть три вещи, от которых надо избавляться немедленно, все знают. Это из его книг, а значит - для всех : надо избавляться немедленно

- от пожара
- от болезни
- от долгов

Поскольку ваша фраза малоизвестна, скорее всего она сказана кому-то лично, и от того неприменима ко всем. Классика жанра  :smilies:

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

"Hari-Sauri said a homeopathic doctor had just prescribed some special medicine, and Prabhupada agreed to try it. 
...
Prabhupada mentioned the relative merits of Ayur Vedic and homeopathic medicines, but like any other mundane topic, medicine was something he showed little interest in."

Srila Prabhupada-lilamrita - Satsvarupa dasa Goswami 


Из этих свидетельств видно, что Шрила Прабхупада лечился гомеопатией. И это не было наставлением кому-то, это именно его мнение на этот счёт.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Hari-Sauri said a homeopathic doctor had just prescribed some special medicine, and Prabhupada agreed to try it.
> ...
> 
> Prabhupada mentioned the relative merits of Ayur Vedic and homeopathic medicines, but like any other mundane topic, medicine was something he showed little interest in."





> Сатсварупа Дас Госвами: 
> "Хари-Шаури сказал, что доктор-гомеопат прописал специальный препарат, и Прабхупада согласился его попробовать". 
> "Прабхупада упомянул относительные достоинства Аюрведических и гомеопатической препаратов, но как и к остальным мирским темам, к медицине он проявлял малый интерес".



Спасибо. 
О чем я и говорю. Какой смысл... Если вы себя лечите или преданных - все и так знают, что есть гомеопатия, некое тонкое воздействие, а что именно там лечит, никто толком не знает, при этом зачастую верят, потому что так необычнее, а мы же необычные. Но весь фокус в том, что излечиваются может быть потому что именно преданные полечили или порекомендовали? Общение с преданными тоже может излечивать ) 

А на непреданных _гомеопатия_   :biggrin1:  так не действует - иначе США, Великобритания, Россия не отказались бы ее финансировать и покрывать страховками. Методы гомеопатии *недоказательны* по современным научным критериям. Поэтому *какой смысл рассказывать непреданным* про гомеопатию? 

Вы будете выглядеть непросвященными... мало того, христиане прямо называют гомеопатию оккультизмом - так вас еще и в оккультизме обвинят, ко всему прочему. Хотя конечно особо без разницы их мнение, учитывая их образ жизни. 

Говорите лучше про бхакти, ну или про Аюрведу. К ней не придерешься, - есть шастра, и мы ею защищены.





> Из этих свидетельств видно, что Шрила Прабхупада лечился гомеопатией. И это не было наставлением кому-то, это именно его мнение на этот счёт.


Ну и хорошо. Он лечился, вернее дословно: "согласился попробовать". Это он. Это в последние месяцы жизни наверное было, нет? 

Но другим-то наставления он давал так лечиться ? Это его вообще мало интересовало. Хотя он и был когда-то фармацевтом. 

Главное, что он учит нас в мирских делах разум применять.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Интересно, что она имеет очень широкое распространение в такой прагматичной стране как Германия, которую трудно заподозрить в сентиментализме и наивной вере. Немецкие гомеопатические препараты известны во всем мире.


Немцы очень внушаемы и очень мистичны, судя по их печальной истории. 
Как раз для гомеопатии, и ее основоположник немец.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Немцы очень внушаемы и очень мистичны, судя по их печальной истории.


Мой хороший друг регулярно бывал/ет в Германии, у него там родственники. Вы жили там хоть месяц, чтобы судить о немцах? Ваш вывод ошибочен и является заблуждением. Немцы никогда и ничему не станут верить слепо, не опробовав на практике. В отличие от русских, украинцев и пр. славян, которые всегда надеются на чудо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Принцип лечения подобным или противоположным ведь есть в Аюрведе? есть. И зачем тогда столько разговоров про нечто новое возрастом 200 лет, и что они там разводят до состояния 1 молекула во Вселенной )))

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> Но весь фокус в том, что излечиваются может быть потому что именно преданные полечили или порекомендовали?
> Поэтому *какой смысл рассказывать непреданным* про гомеопатию? 
> Это в последние месяцы жизни наверное было, нет? 
> 
> Но другим-то наставления он давал так лечиться ?


Это из 51 главы, из этой фразы видно, что Шрила Прабхупада считал аюрведу и гомеопатию лучше других средств, поэтому, прислушиваясь к его мнению, можно выбират соответствующее лечение. И почему с непреданными нельзя делиться мнением Шрилы Прабхупады? А кто что порекомендовал - бывает, что преданные рекомендуют традиционного врача, бывает, что непреданные - гомеопата; бывает, что кто-то помогает, а бывает - что нет... Шрила Прабхупада не говорил, что не надо обращатся к обычным врачам, но он упоминает, что Аюрведа и гомеопатия предпочтительнее. Если в случае с Аюрведой мы защищены шастрой, то в случае с гомеопатией - мнением Шрилы Прабхупады. А как кто-то будет выглядет, рассказывая о гомеопатии - зависит от очень многих факторов.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> он упоминает, что Аюрведа и гомеопатия предпочтительнее.


Дорогая Nila-vasana d.d., где это Шрила Прабхупада говорит? Вы ведь знаете английский ? 

Вот мой перевод  цитаты, которую вы привели: 



> "Hari-Sauri said a homeopathic doctor had just prescribed some special medicine, and Prabhupada agreed to try it.
> ...
> Prabhupada mentioned the relative merits of Ayur Vedic and homeopathic medicines, but like any other mundane topic, medicine was something he showed little interest in."
> 
> Srila Prabhupada-lilamrita - Satsvarupa dasa Goswami 
> 
> 
> 
> Сатсварупа Дас Госвами:
> ...


А как вы перевели?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Если в случае с Аюрведой мы защищены шастрой, то в случае с гомеопатией - мнением Шрилы Прабхупады.


Да, конечно, вы защищены (...?...) одной фразой из воспоминаний ученика о словах другого ученика (не прямо зафиксированная  речь Ачарьи)  - и эту фразу еще и перевести можно по-разному... 

Вот еще одна фраза есть у Шрилы Прабхупады: "после миллионов рождений какой-нибудь йог может открыть колледж, больницу или гомеопатическую клинику, но ... что толку для души". (по памяти пишу суть)




> А как кто-то будет выглядет, рассказывая о гомеопатии - зависит от очень многих факторов.


Вот именно, это еще один довод в пользу того, чтобы не упирать на такую непредсказуемую вещь, как гомеопатия. 

То ли дело Аюрведа )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Это из 51 главы


У меня нет вдохновения прочитать Прабхупада-лиламриту, увы... Эта 51 глава - о последних месяцах жизни, когда Шрила Прабхупада стал полностью уже полагаться на своих учеников?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот, нашла :   

Трансцендентный дневник 5, слова лекции Шрилы Прабхупады записаны Хари-Шаури дасом, 17 окт 1976, Нью-дели и Чандигарх  :  


"What happens when you stay in the brahman efful-gence? Aruhya krcchrena param padam tatah patanty adhah [SB.10.2.32]; he won't get happiness-again he comes to this material world. Big, big sannayдsйs say, brahma satyaа jagan mithyд-giving up all these, they go to brahman. They don't get anything there; then they come back and open school, colleges, and *homeopathy clinic*, and like this they become absorbed in these kinds of works. Because they have not got the real thing." 

"И что происходит, пока вы остаетесь в сиянии брахмана? Арухйа криччхрена парам падам татах патантй адхо [SB.10.2.32]: он не обретает счастья - и опять приходит в этот материальный мир. Важные-важные санньяси (говорится?) - brahma satyaа jagan mithyд - оставив все это, отправляются в брахман. Там они ничего не получают; потом возвращаются сюда и открывают школы, институты и *гомеопатические клиники*, и так снова вовлекаются во все эти труды. Потому что истинного-то они не получили".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вот еще, для полноты картинки...  

9 июня 1974, Париж : 

Bhagavдn: ...too simple. ...слишком просто
Prabhupдda: Yes. Therefore they do not take it. Just like homeopathic medicine. You know homeopathic medicine? Да, они поэтому не принимают. *В точности как с гомеопатией, вы знаете, что это?* 
Bhagavдn: Oh, homeopathic medicine. 
Prabhupдda: Yes, simply water. So they do not like to take it. Actually, they do not want God. They want maya. Да, *это просто вода.*  Они такое не хотят. А в действительности, они не хотят Бога. Они хотят майу. (пример к тому, что они не хотят простого воспевания Харе Кришна, которое принес Господь Чайтанья)




Бхуванешвар, 19 янв 1977 : 

Hari-зauri: That's what this guy told me, not to massage very much.
Gargamuni: Oh.
Hari-зauri: At least not while the swelling is there. Actually that medicine that Shiv Sharma gave you, that was reduced. *I don't think this homeopathic medicine is any good. (Не думаю, что эта гомеопатия - что-то хорошее)
Prabhupдda: So you can give me that. (Тогда можешь мне дать то, другое)*
Gargamuni: My father, he also used to get swelling, but this was due to diabetes. 
Prabhupдda: I have got diabetes also. 

...
Prabhupдda: We do not approve anything which is not actually beneficial. Otherwise it doesn't matter, homeopathic or allopathic. But there is standard medicine given by Dhanvantari. Мы не одобряем что-то, что не было бы на самом деле благотворно. *А иначе нет разницы - что гомеопатия, что аллопатия. Но есть стандартная медицина, данная Дханвантари.*



Лос-Анжелес, 6 янв 1969 

My Dear Upendra,
Please accept my blessings. I am in due receipt of your letter dated January 2, 1969 and I have carefully noted the contents. You have expressed the desire to become an Ayurvedic physician but I do not think that this proposal is very good. *Ты пишешь, чт охочешь стать Аюрведичским врачом, а я не думаю, что это очень уж хороший план. Эта наука для нас сейчас не так важна, поскольку в вашей стране отличные возможности получать лечение. Кроме того, многие растения для Аюрведических лекарств надо получать из Индии, и это не практично.* This science is not so important to us now because in your country there is ample facility for receiving medicines. Besides many of the herbs which are needed for Ayurvedic treatment would have to be sent here from India, and this is not very practical. *This homeopathic medicine you have mentioned is not genuine and therefore is a bluff. Эта гомеопатическая медицина, которую ты упомянул - не истинна, так что это просто блеф.* So the first medicine which you should be concerned with is to chant Hare Krishna and to become increasingly steady in Krishna Consciousness. Study Bhagavad-gita As It Is and Srimad-Bhagavatam and continue to help your god-brothers in developing Krishna Consciousness. So develop your preaching abilities in this way, and this will be the most successful and appreciated endeavor.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

ШПЛ 51 : 


1. 

Hari-зauri said a homeopathic doctor had just prescribed some special medicine, and Prabhupдda agreed to try it. Gargamuni said that his father used to have a similar swelling, but his had been due to diabetes. "I have diabetes," said Prabhupдda. Gargamuni Swami said his father used to give himself an insulin injection every morning. "There are many gentlemen who take insulin at least once a day," said Prabhupдda, although he obviously had no intentions of doing so.

*Prabhupдda's main health program was his diet, but even in that he was not very strict.  

Главной программой лечения у Прабхупады была его диета, но даже ее он не очень придерживался* 

An Indian cook named Shantilal was present in Bhuvaneзvara, and he used a lot of spices and ghee in cooking for Gargamuni Swami and his men. Sometimes Prabhupдda would ask for some of what Shantilal had cooked, and this greatly disturbed Prabhupдda's servants and cooks, although they could do nothing about it. Gargamuni had also been ill recently, and when Prabhupдda first saw him with his cook Shantilal, he had said, "I thought you were sick."
"Yes," Gargamuni had replied, "but still I have to eat. Зrйla Prabhupдda, you are eating very simply. You are not eating spiced food?"
"Sometimes I also have to have spices," Prabhupдda replied. "Otherwise there is no taste. And without that taste, what is the use of life?" Then in a joking spirit Prabhupдda and Gargamuni Swami commiserated, saying they were not going to stop eating tasty prasдdam.

"We'd rather die," laughed Gargamuni Swami, and Prabhupдda also laughed.



2. 

Srila Prabhupada had no regular doctor. From time to time a kaviraja* might show up to give a diagnosis and some medicine. But Prabhupada wouldn't take it very seriously. He didn't consider these kavirajas very qualified, and if the medicine tasted bitter or produced any bad effect, he would stop taking it. *Everything was up to Кrishna, and a doctor couldn't change that. Prabhupдda mentioned the relative merits of Ayur Vedic and homeopathic medicines, but like any other mundane topic, medicine was something he showed little interest in. Все зависело от Кришны, и доктор не мог это изменить. Прабхупада упоминал относительные достоинства Аюрведических и гомеопатических препаратов, но как и другие мирские темы, медицина его мало интересовала.* 


________________

(Видите, дорогая  Nila-vasana d.d.? Пожалуйста, учитесь приводить цитаты с контекстом - особенно если я в дискуссию включилась )

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Зачем нам мнения *каких-то институтов и управлений* по поводу гомеопатии?


Я попробую ответить... но мне конечно странно. Откуда, от кого у нас перенимают такое отношение к медицинской науке? Вот вы, например, повторили мнение каких-то лекторов, наставников (или это ваше собственное мнение из-за некачественного современного лечения)? Разве правильность лечения гомеопатией и отрицание успеха западной медицины - это не яркий пример мифа, который кто-то из старших когда-то создал? У меня впечатление, что это идет из европейского или американского ИСККОН 1980-х.  

(по тексту от вашей же цитаты в ШПЛ 51) 

Сатсварупа Дас Госвами пишет, что у Шрилы Прабхупады постоянного доктора не было, а время от времени кавирадж мог постановить диагноз, дать лекарство. Однако Прабхупада не относился к этому серьезно. Он не считал этих кавираджей очень уж квалифицирванными, и если лекарство было горьким или давало плохой эффект, он прекращал его принимать :  

_Srila Prabhupada had no regular doctor. From time to time a kaviraja* might show up to give a diagnosis and some medicine. But Prabhupada wouldn't take it very seriously. He didn't consider these kavirajas very qualified, and if the medicine tasted bitter or produced any bad effect, he would stop taking it._ 

А теперь почитайте (статья из BTG 1982), как он относился к доктору мед. наук из Бомбея, получившему свою докторскую степень в одном из известнейших университетов в мире, д-ру Пателю.  Как к своему брату, очень тепло. 

http://gurudeva.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=307

У нас много таких примеров, чтобы Прабхупада относился, как с своему брату?

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

В этой теме я понял, что действительно - для некоторых людей гомеопатия очень слабенькая и не эффективная. Вылечить их способна только КУВАЛДА. Кувалда Бога (c)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_Продолжение..._ 




> Зачем нам мнения *каких-то* *институтов и управлений* по поводу гомеопатии?


Шрила Прабхупада написал Равиндра Сварупе: "Каждый дурак может быть президентом храма, иди и заканчивай докторскую диссертацию".

"Материалистичные ученые также поклоняются Кришне, поскольку они поклоняются Его энергии, и они будут успешны, но не настолько, как если бы поклонялись Ему Самому". 

Подробнее, цитаты, где Шрила Прабхупада признает успехи материалистичных ученых :  http://gurudeva.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=425

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Перепалка и переходы на личности удалены.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

РАН не принимает гомеопатию за лекарство
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3211588..._campaign=vrez



Через 10–15 лет у нас образованных врачей в принципе не будет
http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/3205843...rce=kommersant

----------


## Валерий О.С.

https://youtu.be/ZywkljhBU6s
в тему

----------


## Валерий О.С.

.......P.P.S. Сегодня на телеканале Москва 24 я познакомился с врачом Дмитрием Булетовым. Он рассказал мне о недавнем случае в своей практике. Цитирую с разрешения:

«Я лечил ребенка, 9 лет. Который сначала начал жаловаться, что ему что-то во рту мешает. Родители отвели его к стоматологу, который направил его сразу к онкологу. Однако, в районе, где живут пациенты онколога не оказалось. Тогда родители вместо поездки в центральную больницу обратились к гомеопату. Он лечил их 9 месяцев. Точнее смотрел, как растет опухоль на лице и говорил: «это нормально, она должна будет излиться черной водой» (это цитата). Только, когда ребенок перестал самостоятельно питаться, дедушка его привез к нам. Но, было уже поздно.

Нам пришлось поставить трахеостому, т.к был риск того, что опухоль закроет дыхательные пути. Опухоль была диаметром 22 см. Она разрушила кости лица, проросла крупные сосуды. Мы попытались его вылечить, но опухоль оказалась не чувствительна к химиотерапии и из-за огромных размеров и анатомических особенностей ее нельзя удалить. Ребенок был признан некурабельным. То есть таким, которому нельзя помочь. К сожалению, ребенок и сейчас мучается от опухоли. Она медленно растет (сейчас уже 31 см), не метастазирует и не отвечает на лечение. Ее можно было удалить, если бы родители не потеряли время на гомеопата. Она лечится без последствий простым удалением».

Еще одну историю Дмитрий рассказал со слов коллеги: «У нас в поликлинике к урологу около 10 лет назад пришёл дядька. Нашли простатический специфический антиген (ПСА) в концентрации 40 нг/мл (норма до 4). Его отправили на биопсию и прочие дообследования, но мужик пропал. Минувшей осенью пациент снова объявился с ПСА 700 нг/мл и острой задержкой мочи. Его отправили в отделение, но помочь не смогли. Дочь погибшего пациента написала жалобу, что врачи не уберегли. А лечился 10 лет мужик у гомеопата».......


..взято мной из  ЖЖ.

----------

